# How many use custom bamboo rods?



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I've had a few. I'm a bit too tough on rods and had to keep sending them back for repair. I like the new tip action stuff now a days.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Geojassteff, this is weird. We live in the same county, I wear my Filson tin hat every day, the Battenkill mesh vest is my go to vest. I have never seen you around, or did I think I was looking in a mirror?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> Geojassteff, this is weird. We live in the same county, I wear my Filson tin hat every day, the Battenkill mesh vest is my go to vest. I have never seen you around, or did I think I was looking in a mirror?


All but the CFO :lol:


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Esox........I guess we both just have great taste .


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a few bamboo rods but have not used them to this point. Were given to me by a friend in his 80's about 15 years ago.

1 granger - 1 Paul Young and 2 early Dickersons. Have been tempted to 
use one of the dickersons w/reel for brookies and get a close up photo to frame. None of these rods are mint as they were used but I have not had a reason to part with them. 

My first fly rod purchased was with paper route money - a glass fenwick FF 857. Went with my step father to a shop in detroit has to be 35 years ago. cast several rods and the package was put together - use this rod on a regular basis and is my bass rod now today.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

DanP 
Those rods are only good for tomato stakes.....if you want I will come down and take them off your hands.....I won't even charge you gas money for the service.........

But seriously you should get in touch with Bob Summers (Traverse City) and he will tell you a lot about those rods especially the Paul Young as he probably made it.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

tomato stakes you say --- at least there good for something - I was thinking about adding some extra plants this year will save me buying more stakes.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

> Geojassteff, this is weird. We live in the same county, I wear my Filson tin hat every day, the Battenkill mesh vest is my go to vest. I have never seen you around, or did I think I was looking in a mirror?




















































































Wow. A mirror.

Ray


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Just came from Bob Summers web site - I know the name and have seen a
couple of his rods. Did not realize the back ground with young and dickerson. I'll have to send him a email.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

DanP said:


> Just came from Bob Summers web site - I know the name and have seen a
> couple of his rods. Did not realize the back ground with young and dickerson. I'll have to send him a email.


Give him a call he's a really nice guy and will give you a ton of information.


Ray........what rod is that your sporting?????


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

> Ray........what rod is that your sporting?????


Wes Cooper Brook Trout. 6'09" 4 wt.

Ray


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a boo rod in the basement, my grandma gave it to after my grandfather passed. 
I dont dare fish with. no markings on it but I'm hoping Bob S might know something about it


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

After fishing fiberglass and upper end graphite rods for years I was gifted a very nice Payne 98 about 7 years ago. This was a defining moment as that little 7ft 5wt became a fish catching machine like no other and I became a boo addict that summer. 
Since that time my graphite rods are pretty dusty, about the only time they see action is steel head/salmon or deep nymphs. I feel a good boo is a superior fishing rod, the graphite is a better casting tool. Part of the fun is finding a taper or rod that fits your casting stroke and fishing style.
Yep..the bug hit hard I started building rods about 6 years ago so it is fun to explore and build rods to enjoy.
For Smallmouth and bigger waters like below Mio I like my rod based on a Paul Young para 15, for all around I like the Para 14 a great 5wt tapper. For smaller waters, a Driggs tapper, Payne 98, the Warra 7 1/2 ft 5wt is versital along with Dave J's phantom. So many rods, so many tappers, so little time have to say it is great to see some of the rods you guys have..fish em boys..


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

ive got an OLD boo rod an its virgin, never been fished with or casted. my grandfather bought 2 of these rods back in 1947-48. one for him an one for my grandmother. she never wanted to fish with it. the rod is around a 5-6 weight 3 peice. with an extra tip. one tip is a bit heavyer. it has chrome metal ferrels. assembled it is like 8' 2''. the reel seat is plastic no wood. the reel is locked on by a threaded ring. just above the cork is a small hook keeper an just up from that is a small sticker that says montague rapidan with a picture of a trout on it. above that sticker it says genuine tonkin. an the rod guides are tied with a fine looking silk or maybe thread. it has a cloth rod sock an a tube that i would guess as a heavy fiber painted black with metal ends an a screw on end cap. just wondering any of you guys know what this might be worth. i just might give this rod a fishing this year.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I am trying to put on a link to a fella that is pretty good with the values of old rods. From what you have said you could get around $130 or so for the rods if you find someone one who is looking for that rod. 
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Fishing-1634/2008/11/value-split-bamboo-fly

Bamboo values are fickle depending on who made the rod and what model it is. 

I think you would have fun fishing it, just slow down your casting stroke and let the rod do the work for you on the cast. A bit more wrist, less punch with the arm.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I have a few. My dad builds them and they fish great for me. They are my go to rods for everything but big steamers where I like graphite to save my casting arm a little. One is built on a Dickerson 7613 taper and my favorite is an 8' hollow-built.

He started out re-wrapping some old rods he bought on Ebay. Those things were like casting a broom handle! The ones he builds can lay the line out pretty well even for a duffer like me.

Here's a pretty cool link. A guy from Germany did a review on them and took some great pictures.:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/lewparks.html


----------

